# REW V4.10 and V4.11 Release



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

V4.11 of Room EQ Wizard is now available for download from the Downloads Page

*What's New in V4.10 / V4.11*

*Spectrum and RTA Displays*

The Spectrum graph page offers a spectrum analyser plot with resolution of up to 0.3Hz or Real time Analyser (RTA) plots with resolutions up to 1/48th octave. It calculates THD and THD+N distortion figures and shows the relative levels of the 2nd to 9th harmonics of test tones. It allows high resolution measurement of system responses without having to connect to the system being measured by either playing a pink noise signal through the system or, for much more precise low frequency measurements without the very long averaging required for pink noise, playing the new pink periodic noise signals from REW's own signal generator saved as WAV files. More details...


















*Reverberation Time Displays*

The RT60 graph page shows reverberation times in octave or one-third octave bands calculated in accordance with ISO 3382. Related plots for the current measurement, including the Schroeder curve used to derive the RT60 figures and the linear fits for the various RT60 parameters, can be viewed on the Impulse graph page. The Impulse page also allows an octave or one-third octave band filter to be applied to the current measurement and the associated frequency responses. More details...










*Extended Range for Waterfall and Spectral Decay*

The waterfall and Spectral Decay plots now span the full range of the measurement. The waterfall controls have also been revised and extended and offer further control over the plot. More details...


*Automatic Soundcard Compensation*

A loopback connection on the left soundcard channel can be used to provide an automatic calibration reference settings as an alternative to using a soundcard cal file. This has the advantage of removing the soundcard's influence from the impulse response as well as the frequency response (the calibration file method only corrects the frequency response) and allows measurement of the delay through the system being tested, useful for checking or setting speaker distances. More details...


*Sweep Start Frequency*

The measurement panel now allows the start of the sweep to be specified as well as the end, allowing convenient measurement of equipment that is not tolerant of low frequencies (tweeters, for example).










*Many other improvements*

Analysis setting to enable IR Decimation, reducing sampling frequency of the IR for low frequency measurements to greatly reduce data size (as much as 30 times for measurements up to 200Hz) and increase processing speed
Added a Clip indicator in the SPL Meter to warn of clipping on the input
Inverse C weighting correction is not applied below 5Hz
Added option in house curve settings to use logarithmic interpolation between data points
Logarithmic interpolation is applied between data points in mic/meter calibration files
Improved fractional octave smoothing of traces
Added Ctrl+Shift+1 and Ctrl+Shift+2 shortcuts for full and half octave smoothing respectively
Improved quality of graph JPEGs when JPEG is larger than original graph
Improved speed of preview thumbnail for image files in file chooser
Updated R-DES EQ setting to allow 5 filters
Allow data import files to have .txt, .dat and .frd extensions and remember the import file name independently of other text files
Zoom/measure box shows units in delta values, time deltas also show equivalent distance in metres and feet
Improved cursor readout on graphs so maxima are returned
Added dither option for sine gen output
Simplified the SPL meter (removed tracking and harmonic levels) and incorporated it in the toolbar
Changed VU meters to show Left and Right instead of just Input
Added impulse response envelope (aka ETC) to the Impulses graph page
Added View settings to set the font size for the interface elements and the graph axes (applied after restart)
Moved the REW log files into a folder called "REW"
Changed the impulse start (zero) time to be first point response exceeds 10% of the peak amplitude (1% of peak energy)
Various GUI updates to correct layout and formatting problems on Mac
Various bug fixes as detailed in the revision history

V4.10 is available as a Windows installer executable, an OS X application bundle and a set of
jar files for Linux and other java platforms.


----------



## crackyflipside (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

Wow guys, this is spectacular!


----------



## Scotty79 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

Great Work! This has just become the one package needed for 99% of analysis tasks! well done.
:clap::clap:


----------



## krunk (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

:T:yay::jump:
Great work guys!


----------



## TiEcs (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

Thanks, this is really great


----------



## Glyptoron (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

A small comma problem appears when you try to import data from ETF5.
*John M.* kindly answered to the ETF5 user that I am.
" The problem with the file is that it uses a mix of decimal delimiters, with comma used as the delimiter in the frequency but decimal point in the spl, it should really be either one or the other. If you want to do more than look at frequency responses you are best importing the impulse response from the pcm data. "

Thank you very much for quick reply and this *free* great work .

In french, now !
ETF5 exporte les données texte sous cette forme :
,"t= 0 ms."
"0",-635.6103
"50,1709",103.3522
entre les guillemets, nous avons la fréquence ;
après « ", », nous avons le niveau SPL

La dernière version de REW ne peut pas importer les données sous cette forme. Il faut transformer les virgules des fréquences en points.
Avec le Bloc-notes de Windows, la manœuvre n’est pas compliquée. On procède comme suit :
1)	Edition _ Remplacer « ", » par « "xxx » par exemple
2)	Edition _ Remplacer « , » par « . »
3)	Edition _ Remplacer « "xxx » par « ", »
et on obtient le résultat suivant :
."t= 0 ms."
"0",-635.6103
"50.1709",103.3522
Il ne vous reste plus qu’à enregistrer le fichier.

Une autre méthode :
modifier les options régionales dans le panneau de configuration Windows (CE QUI VA INFLUER SUR TOUS VOS DOCUMENTS BUREAUTIQUES...), choisir le « . » comme séparateur de décimale, relancer tous vos fichiers dans ETF5 et exporter les données texte pour écraser les anciens fichiers. A éviter, AMHA.

English people have the famous Oxford comma http://www.askoxford.com/asktheexperts/faq/aboutother/oxfordcomma
and we, french speakers, have a comma as a decimal delimiter.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

Bernard,

Es-ce un effort de renforcer la francophonie aux Etas-Unis? :bigsmile: Just kiddin':neener:

John,
Thank you so much and congratulations for the improvements!

This program is what makes HTS so special and unique!


----------



## jasjenl (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

I think there is a bug in this new REW version: I can only get it to generate a sound once, after that I have to restart it to get it to produce any test tone. This goes for any REW function that should generate a sound, such as calibrating the sound card or playing a sine wave. Reverting to version 4.0'fixed' this issue, but that's ofcourse not the solution I'm looking for 

An easy way to reproduce the issue is this:
- startup REW
- open the Generator window
- play a Sine wave (at any desired frequency) by pressing the play button in that window
- press the play button repeatedly to stop/start playing the testtone
- in the last step, 4.10 only plays a tone the first time, after that it just stays quiet, whereas this works perfectly in 4.0

I'm using Windows XP (everything up-to-date) with a Creative X-Fi Audio soundcard.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

Jasjenl,

If you look in the log files in the REW subdirectory of your home directory (location is shown in the Help -> About box) are there any error messages?


----------



## jasjenl (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*



JohnM said:


> Jasjenl,
> 
> If you look in the log files in the REW subdirectory of your home directory (location is shown in the Help -> About box) are there any error messages?


Nope.. several logfiles are located in that directory, but all just contain lines like this:

9-mrt-2008 15:15:39 roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
INFO: Room EQ Wizard started


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*



> An easy way to reproduce the issue is this:


Has to be something with your system. 

I tried your scenario and it works fine. I've beat this version in beta to death and I sure would have noticed that problem by now, so we have to look at your system to see what could be the problem.

Did you try the Delete Settings and Shutdown feature once you brought it the first time. See if that works..


----------



## jasjenl (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*



brucek said:


> Has to be something with your system.
> 
> I tried your scenario and it works fine. I've beat this version in beta to death and I sure would have noticed that problem by now, so we have to look at your system to see what could be the problem.
> 
> Did you try the Delete Settings and Shutdown feature once you brought it the first time. See if that works..


I just tried what you suggested, it didn't make any difference. REW 4.1 still produces sound just once and after that I have to restart it, otherwise it stays silent. As I mentioned before, re-installing 4.0 fixes this issue, so although it may be the combination of my system and REW 4.1, my guess is it can't be just something with my system (as I don't have any other sound issues with other programs). Did you also happen to test REW 4.1 with my type of soundcard?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*



> Did you also happen to test REW 4.1 with my type of soundcard?


No, but it would be great if someone else has a Creative X-Fi soundcard to test it out for us....


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

I've sent you a pm with a link to a modified version to try, let me know if you don't receive that. Also can you confirm the replay buffer setting you are using, and see if the problem is helped by using the smallest 16k setting for the buffer.


----------



## jasjenl (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*



JohnM said:


> I've sent you a pm with a link to a modified version to try, let me know if you don't receive that. Also can you confirm the replay buffer setting you are using, and see if the problem is helped by using the smallest 16k setting for the buffer.


I've answered your questions with a pm.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*



Glyptoron said:


> A small comma problem appears when you try to import data from ETF5.
> *John M.* kindly answered to the ETF5 user that I am.
> " The problem with the file is that it uses a mix of decimal delimiters, with comma used as the delimiter in the frequency but decimal point in the spl, it should really be either one or the other. If you want to do more than look at frequency responses you are best importing the impulse response from the pcm data. "


Bernard,

I've modified the data import parser to allow for the mixture of delimiters, it will be OK in the next release.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*



jasjenl said:


> I just tried what you suggested, it didn't make any difference. REW 4.1 still produces sound just once and after that I have to restart it, otherwise it stays silent. As I mentioned before, re-installing 4.0 fixes this issue, so although it may be the combination of my system and REW 4.1, my guess is it can't be just something with my system (as I don't have any other sound issues with other programs). Did you also happen to test REW 4.1 with my type of soundcard?


To keep everyone up to date, with assistance from Jeroen I've been able to track down the issue when REW is used with the X-Fi and correct it, the fix will be in the next release.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

Does EQ wizard have complete instruction with the program or is there an online tutorial?
Thanks,
Larry


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*



> Does EQ wizard have complete instruction with the program or is there an online tutorial?


The program has HELP FILES that are resident when it's running or you can get then on-line here.

brucek


----------



## hasse_swe (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

hi!
how to get: "The waterfall and Spectral Decay plots now span the full range of the measurement"
to work?

i tried full sweep and then generate waterfall...but it only plots waterfall to 1kHz? how to get the full plot?

thanks!
/Hasse


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

This release it's very nice


----------



## Nordo (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

Do you install 4.10 over the top of 4.0, or do you have to uninstall 4.0 first?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*



Scotty79 said:


> Great Work! This has just become the one package needed for 99% of analysis tasks! well done.
> :clap::clap:


Agreed! Now I only need to be able to specify output channels for REW, and we should be all set.
That would be the one lacking feature - as I have my computer properly hooked up to my receiver, I'd love to be able to send the signals to both main speakers, to the surround right, to the subwoofer alone etc...

Thank you for a great release - that THD is a great feature I didn't even know I missed - I know what I'll be toying around with this Easter! :clap::thumb:


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

I get the sound once then silent bug as well, with a SB live 24 USB.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*



hasse_swe said:


> hi!
> how to get: "The waterfall and Spectral Decay plots now span the full range of the measurement"
> to work?
> 
> i tried full sweep and then generate waterfall...but it only plots waterfall to 1kHz? how to get the full plot?


You don't need to do anything to get it to work, waterfalls cover the full range over which the measurement was made, e.g. do a sweep to 20kHz and the waterfall you generate will extend to 20kHz. Were you measuring a main speaker or just the sub? If it was a sub the response would be off the bottom of the plot, could see it by moving the axes.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*



Nordo said:


> Do you install 4.10 over the top of 4.0, or do you have to uninstall 4.0 first?


Just install over the top.


----------



## Glyptoron (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

Merci beaucoup, John !
Thank you very much, John !


----------



## hasse_swe (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*



JohnM said:


> You don't need to do anything to get it to work, waterfalls cover the full range over which the measurement was made, e.g. do a sweep to 20kHz and the waterfall you generate will extend to 20kHz. Were you measuring a main speaker or just the sub? If it was a sub the response would be off the bottom of the plot, could see it by moving the axes.



hi!
got it working now! 
(error was on my side.....had the freq axis in wrong mode...:doh: )
thanks!...exellent program update btw!.. :T


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

JohnM

I just want to add my voice to the others to thank you for the work that you have put into this excellent program. It is very much appreciated.

Thank you.

Bob


----------



## ssabripo (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

This is great.

but man, I was hoping JonM or someone would have added the connectivity to the DEQ2496! still hoping and waiting.


----------



## Kevin_Wadsworth (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

I used REW 4-5 years ago for the first time and thought it was an amazing program. All the extra additions since then are impressive. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

JohnM, is it possible to do a "manual" install without the need to run windows setup? There is a possibility that although Java may be installed on a work laptop, privileges to install any programs are revoked. It would be neat if one could just "unzip" from the set up EXE, but much depends on what else that gets written to the registry other than uninstall info.

Great work BTW!

Bob


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*



Malice said:


> JohnM, is it possible to do a "manual" install without the need to run windows setup? There is a possibility that although Java may be installed on a work laptop, privileges to install any programs are revoked. It would be neat if one could just "unzip" from the set up EXE, but much depends on what else that gets written to the registry other than uninstall info.


You can download the zipped jar files, unzip them to a convenient location and run REW by double-clicking the roomeqwizard_obf.jar file. Java stores application preferences in a registry key as described in the help files, no other registry usage.


----------



## mstailey (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

_I have moved this post to http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/9934-check-levels-system-delay.html_ 

JohnM


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*



> I'm sure in both cases it's something I'm doing wrong either by operation or setup?


mstailey, perhaps best to start a new thread about your problem. 

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

*YES! PLEASE! Let's keep this thread restricted to comments related to the new release and issues relating to the download files themselves.

Please start a new thread for general REW issues. THANKS!*


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

I just recently d/l REW 4.10 and I am also noticing the issue with it only producing sound once...have to restart. I am using a SB Live 24bit USB External.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

I've uploaded a revised version V4.11, with the following changes:

*New features*

Level of sweep on left ref channel automatically adjusted to get ref input to -6dB FS 
System delay measurement compensates for measurement bandwidth for sweep end frequency >= 200Hz 
Added label to show distance equivalent to the System Delay 
Data import tolerates a mixture of decimal delimiters
*Bug fixes*

Start time of captured data on scope plot was incorrect when using left channel as ref 
Meters were not being disabled properly when the sig gen or spl meter stopped 
When REW was used with a Creative X-Fi (and some other Creative cards) the signal generator would only work once

The main reason for this release is to fix the problem with the Creative X-Fi. The changes when using the left channel as a reference mean REW will check the level on the ref input before making a measurement and apply an adjustment to the sweep level on the left channel output to try and get the reference input level to -6dB FS. That improves the measurement S/N a little, though the additional check adds just under a second to the measurement time. REW also gives a warning if the left reference input is too low or seems to be missing.


----------



## Glyptoron (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

Hi John,

ETF5 data are working fine with the new V4.*11* release.

Merci beaucoup (in French),
Thank you very much (in English),
Thank you very mooch (in Liverpoolian !).


----------



## DARKNIGHT (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: REW (Room EQ Wizard) V4.11 Updated Release*

nice software:boxer:


----------



## Moz (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

Hi.
I've installed rew 4.11 over 4.10 but "AboutREW" pull-up menu still shows 4.10. Is that right?
thanks,
Moz


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*



> Is that right?


Nope. It shows 4.11

Try Delete Settings and Shutdown option, and then try again. Maybe reload the software again.

brucek


----------



## zeevj (Mar 28, 2007)

V4.11 - when i did a sweep in size of 1M the graph i got bed measurement, the volume on the chart raised in about 50 db in the 1 kHz area, the measurements in the size 256k & 512k are fine
in V.4.10 it work just fine in 1M

great program!!! :jump:

zeev jelinek

amd athlon xp 3000
nforce 4 ultra
RME fireface 800
win xp pro


----------



## Moz (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: REW V4.10 release*

Hi Bruce,

It's very strange. I have "deleted settings and shutdown" like you advise, download a fresh 4.11 version instaled after trash "4.10" and the result is the same: 4.10. 
I have not find any Preferences file from RoomWizard in Library to trash...
Am I the only one with this problem?
My sistem is: OSX.4.8 in a Powerbook 1.67GHz with 2GB RAM.
Thanks for your support.
Moz


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The properties of the OS X application bundle show 4.10 but if you go to the REW Help -> About... menu you should find that the code is actually V4.11.


----------

